# Panacur? - What's the dosage?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I had a fecal done on my lactating doe w/twins who will be 3mo in less than a week. Doe is skin and bones  So I wanted to make sure it wasn't a parasite issue.
Fecal showed she had a parasite <from the strongyle family>, but the vet said he wasnt' concerned --- it wasn't a high count.
He basically said with goats being browsers they are always going to have a little something, because again they are browsers/ruminants.

But, he said it would be a good idea to go ahead and worm them. We wormed about 3 weeks ago with Cydectin, so he recommended we worm them with Panacur for 3 days.

I don't think I wrote the dosage down right, any idea what I should dose them? He said not to underdose of course.

BTW, he recommended for our area, Cydectin, Panacur and he said it would also be fine to give them the Cydectin Oral Sheep Drench but that one he was unsure of the dosage.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1218&p=13850&hilit=Panacur+dosage#p13850
This is all I could find on it... hope it helps....:wink: 


> Safeguard/panacur: triple the weight of the goat when figuring weight, give for 3 days. I use the paste labled for horses. Best for tapeworms.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If it's the paste it's easier to push the dose into a syringe first...and be sure to give it for 3 days in a row. Panacur and Safeguard are the same med.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I ended up using safeguard since it's the same thing and a little easier to find since most stores around here are selling the panacur power pack <whatever that is!>. 
I didn't feed last night, and kept them from the hay, poor girls looked so awful this morning! Got them their first dose before the heat kicked in, and got them fed.
About the only thing I've accomplished so far today LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keep us updated.... :hug:


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

When dosing SafeGuard, you may need to go with a higher dose than recommended ... in our area, there is a lot of resistance ... I treated some of our goats with it at triple the recommended dose for 3 straight days and still no result.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I did give a little more than 3x - I just rounded it to the nearest 50 or 100.

One doe came up from the woods with scours this evening. She seemed just fine, so I just left her alone and observed - no grain. 
I don't know that it was from the wormer though, or the fact it was extremely hot today with a high near 100 and heat index well over 100. Everyone else was fine. 
We'll see how she is in the morning when I give them another dose.


----------

